# Why can't this be in the USA???



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...81532


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Why can't this be in the USA??? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I should pick that up..


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

4 door 32b Hatchback, cool!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I doubt I could even get it into the country, huh?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Depends on the year and yer Massh0le laws on collector cars.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The Massh0les just eased the emissions laws to exempt 1995 and older form the sniffer test back in October. Wish I'd known that in September when I got the Audi rejected for NOs...


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

three more years. (once a car is 25 years old you can import it with very little hassle) Canada it's 15 years so if you've got friends up there that could store it for a few years...
edit: glad MA didn't ease the emissions laws sooner... That's how I got a deal on my fuego, failed MA emissions











_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 11:59 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

NA diesel....that sucker looks like it would be pretty slow. 
Cool nonetheless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

You guys never had 32b hatchbacks? I´ve had 7 Passats, 4 of these, 2 Variants and 1 sedan. I wish I could find a Syncro model, just a few in the whole country


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

We have 32b Hatchbacks, 2 door only. Super silly rare.


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_We have 32b Hatchbacks, 2 door only. Super silly rare. 

Rare it is, never seen one. Only 4 doors.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MF* »_
Rare it is, never seen one. Only 4 doors.


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_In the process of resto/drivetrain swap, but this is how she looked whe n I got her:
82 Quantum Coupe 1.7L gas


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MF* »_You guys never had 32b hatchbacks?

Not in the USA and Canada didn't get any Quantums at all. I did see this one a few years ago in Toronto and again last year:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Can you not read/see what I posted?? 
The US got 2 door Quantum hatchbacks.

Super rare, only 1982 &1983 IIRC.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Can you not read/see what I posted?? 
The US got 2 door Quantum hatchbacks.

Super rare, only 1982 &1983 IIRC. 

That's OK..just means mine is even rarer...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnBarleyCorn, 
is your quantum from SC? I spy a South Carolina tag.
Nice quantum though, the snowflakes look good too.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

That's an old pic and an expired tag to keep from getting pulled over. I moved back up to MA from SC a few years back. It came from Maine by way of Arizona. Luckily I got it just after it came to Maine. It's got MK3 flyers on it now and it's off the road for a restoration and drivetrain swap and interior upgrades...It's going to become a huge money pit for me this spring....oh well. It'll be worth it.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

My buddy up in NH has a sea foam green Coupe that's nicer than mine...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

"John,"
Your "Coupe" sure looks nice. It is a reminder that I need to buff out my paint, fix and re-mount the rear spoiler. My rear spoiler was crazed from the NC sun and had begun to take on water. I removed it from the car when I heard sloshing, drilled two holes in the bottom and drained about three cups of water out of it!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yeah, my spoiler is off right now too. And the paint needs a good buff and wax, but I'm planning on a respray in the spring so I'm being lazy. I have to go re plug those spoiler holes as the painter's tape I used for a temporary fix seems to have disappeared during the wind storms we've had...DOH! I also don't have lights or grill on the car right now...Euro lights are going in when it's ready.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Nice. You sold your early US lights, didn't you, "John?" How much did they fetch? I like the late US lights almost as much as Euros, so I have been thinking about selling off my collection of early pieces and installing a set of late US.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I'd pay $75 plus shipping for a full early US setup. That's including the trim and metal bits off the hood. That's also minus the actual headlights, just the buckets...no need to ship crappy sealed beams around...


----------

